# A man of no purpose.



## Olasunkanmi Ojileru (Apr 14, 2011)

A man of no purpose;                Goes everywhere and never gets anywhere.        Having no sense of direction;          He followed the crowd and  he got buried by the crowd.           Leaving his own path, he followed the path of the majority;               And he never leave his own foot mark.                       Life had no meaning for him,  Because he had the wrong notion of life;  Little wonder, he lived a meaningless life. For a man without purpose lacks vision;        How then can he embark on a mission in life?    Even when he had all the provision to do so.     How can he travel on the road to success? For it is very rough.    Without purpose, there will be no determination to do so.  So what fate awaits the man with no purpose?    He made no impact in life, so he will forgotten for ever.


----------



## Rhea La Mée (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow I really liked your idea! It's so original!!

The man had no purpose in life, I feel that way sometimes X\'D


----------



## Olasunkanmi Ojileru (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Fritz_Vetter (Apr 27, 2011)

dismal.  I can't say I don't relate on some level.  what purpose do I serve?  I am not sure, but you've gotten me to think about it.  well done.


----------



## kangamaroo (Sep 2, 2011)

nice piece i think this is something that everyone wonders at some point and time in their life, if not more. Don't know bout the layout, sort of felt like an entry in an essay referring to an answer but the writing itself was good


----------



## jonius (Jan 11, 2012)

I enjoyed this piece. Ultimately we are all searching for our purpose in life, and it is a tragedy as you have written if we never find it. Interesting format, it's always nice to keep things fresh. You def. made some good points.
Keep writing,
Regards
Andrew Jonius


----------

